# How To Measure Soil Drainage



## Jim_Sparks (Mar 13, 2010)

Why in some area's beef stake tomatoes never produce the way they are supposed to? I find better boys or early girls seem to be better suited for my garden.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jim! I'm not sure why beefsteak tomatoes do not do well in your area. If you can grow Better Boys or Early Girls, you shouldn't have much problems with growing other types of tomatoes. Better Boys and Early Girls are very popular tomatoes grown each year. They are very easy to grow and typical produce very well.

I don't think you should give up on beefsteak varieties just yet 

Tee


----------

